# nForce 720D Support



## kbw (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm installing FreeBSD RELEASE-7.2 on an Asus M4N78 board with the nForce 720D chipset.  The onboard SATA is not recognised by the installer.

Can anyone suggest how to get the onboard SATA recognised at install time?

Thanks.


----------



## Dmitry (Sep 23, 2009)

kbw said:
			
		

> I'm installing FreeBSD RELEASE-7.2 on an Asus M4N78 board with the nForce 720D chipset.  The onboard SATA is not recognised by the installer.
> 
> Can anyone suggest how to get the onboard SATA recognised at install time?
> 
> Thanks.


Please include output of "pciconf -lv" here


----------

